# My iPad 2 install



## Chris C. (Jun 8, 2009)

Before I begin, just let me say I know Im not anywhere near a proper set-up and it's not nearly as nice as 90% of the installs on here, but as a DIY hobby, I plan on improving from this for years to come! 

I don't have any build pictures as it was my first ever attempt at fiberglassing and I wasn't sure if I could finish. I started with a run of the mill radio faceplate piece, fabricated the "frame" out of 1/4" plywood, and then attached it to the faceplate. Then I started the fiberglass process by stretching some cloth over the frame/trim piece to make my basic mold. After a couple layers of fiberglass I smoothed it over with bondo and painted it with some K12. I had some trouble matching it to my already painted center console never got around to clearing it so I repainted it with some satin vinyl/interior paint. I did this to match the A/C vents and vinyl covered shifter console. I'm still undecided if it flows well and still may try getting everything painted uniformly.

Since the iPad covers where the A/C controls normally live, I moved them to my center console in place of the cup holders. I never really used them anyways and I can fit a drink in the center cubby hole if needed. Also, this was the easiest and simplest location as no wires needed to be lengthened, there was ample space available, and retains somewhat of a factory appearance. Afterwards, I just covered it with some cushioned black leather vinyl.

Here's the overall layout of the system for now:

-Sony XAV-70BT Headunit/preamp which I use for some simple EQ'ing, Basic T/A, and to take adavantage of the pre-amp outputs and Bluetooth.

-iPad 2 32GB Source unit (Nav, Internet, police scanner, pandora, movies, and of course MUSIC!) connected via Bluetooth to the Sony. This meant there was no need to fabricate a docking system and I would technically get a digital signal from the iPad. Now its being processed by the Sony so I cant say if its a good thing or not, but whatever. The iPad doesn't live in my truck and slips out through a slot at the top of the console for easy removal. I use a program called EQu to tune as well as provide an awesome UI with custom colors to match the my interior.

All this sends a signal to a set of Massive Audio RK6's ran off a Massive Audio NX2. The RK6's are currently using the supplied passives but I am planning a fully active system as soon as I pick up an NX4 and a DSP. I had an active setup before with a CD8053 and I LOVED it. I'm really toying with the idea of an MS-8, but would like to take advantage of a digital signal from my iPad. Not installed are two Alpine SWR-823D's going into some sonotubes and ran off their own NX2 each. That'll be another thread later...

I don't have a camera myself other than my Droid 2, but I'll work on some proper pics if its that big of a deal. The first picture is how it sits currently. I still need to repaint the 4x4 switch dummy plate. The second picture is my original paint job.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Doing mighty fine for a DIY'er! I have been toying with the thought of using an iPad too, but my dash isn't quite as friendly as your Titan. Well done!


----------



## Chris C. (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice effort. Would like it to be more integrated though.

sent from Samsung Fascinate


----------



## Chris C. (Jun 8, 2009)

Accordman said:


> Nice effort. Would like it to be more integrated though.
> 
> sent from Samsung Fascinate


I'm with you, but I had to keep room for my head unit behind it, hence why it looks so bulky. 

If I was running some sort of external processor, I could do a little better, but for now its the best I can do.


----------



## prettysweetsounds (Jul 26, 2011)

^^The instal looks very clean though. i like it!


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

This is what ours looks like

http://lh4.ggpht.com/-YdxNj_zPkJA/TjDccT7yzqI/AAAAAAAABG8/bx0fnevkY9g/s1024/11%2520-%25201.jpg

sent from Samsung Fascinate


----------



## paulf1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thats a nice install thanks for the idea!!


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Accordman is your Ipad removable?


----------



## SonicBoomAudio (May 9, 2010)

Nice job, looks good!


----------



## CGMMNY (Jul 26, 2011)

I have the same Sony head unit installed in my car. Have you had any issues with the Bluetooth? I cant hear my calls in my front speakers but get a faint sound through my subs. I've tried different phones and even reset the unit. It's really weird. It would be interesting if you've experienced anything similar to me...........


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## fj60landcruiser (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Nicely done! What audio player is that in the 2nd pic?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey Chris, that looks really nice, man! Love the super-clean and simplistic iPad dash. The HVAC controls look clean as well. Nice work!

Do you have any way to charge the iPad while it's in your dash dock?

Rumor is there will be a 7" Retina display iPad coming this October (for the millions of women who want something that will fit in their purse, smaller for e-book reading, etc.). Supposed to have a new "Mag-safe mini dock connector" as well but there should be a 30-pin adapter for it. The 7" would not take up nearly as much dash space and could most likely fit in a Horizontal or Landscape orientation. Obviously it's personal preference...some people may hate the idea of a smaller iPad and some people will love it. I personally love the 7" form factor for portability. Anyway...

Here's some other information for others who might want to do this. The web site and shop link below sells a 90-degree or right-angle 30-pin dock connector breakout board that is great for dash installs. You could use this with the Pure i-20 dock or the HRT iStreamer combined with a 30-pin extension cable. Check out their other adapters for analog out and volume control as well.

SoundMan Car Audio - Article Profile - The Newest iPad installation Methods


----------



## tibal (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome looking setup. Many fellow Z owners are doing similar, but I feel the larger dash make this look as though it could belong there.


----------



## jon72vega (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice job!

Jon


----------



## Zero Gauge (May 29, 2012)

I'm impressed. That looks great. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EtaZeta (Jul 20, 2012)

x2 on that app in the 2nd pic?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

That is a fine job.


----------

